# Brociety.com



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

What do you think the first thing to go up will be? I'm guessing some goggles. I don't think it's gonna be something too crazy, but who knows, maybe it will be.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> What do you think the first thing to go up will be? I'm guessing some goggles. I don't think it's gonna be something too crazy, but who knows, maybe it will be.


they got throw up something good for the first item, kick the site of right. 

I can't wait to see what they put up here, I just got a new job so i'll have money to throw around, maybe catch some good deals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I would think they would throw a sick deal up first to kick the whole thing off. I'm turning on the autoform on my browser so I can buy quicckly if its a sweet item.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's gonna be in addition to WM, not a replacement, right?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> It's gonna be in addition to WM, not a replacement, right?


at WM rate, its a replacement. whiskey hasnt had anything worth buying in a month imo


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

jonnydanger said:


> What do you think the first thing to go up will be? I'm guessing some goggles. I don't think it's gonna be something too crazy, but who knows, maybe it will be.


My guess is a Burton Vapor for $50. Quantity of 1.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> at WM rate, its a replacement. whiskey hasnt had anything worth buying in a month imo


Ain't that the truth. They should rename it WatchMilitia.

Speak of the devil: Quiksilver Alston Watch $39.99 78% off Reg. $179.95

Isn't this place in Utah? Midnight = 2am EST, right?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dunno sierra is from cali and there deals started at est


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> Ain't that the truth. They should rename it WatchMilitia.
> 
> Speak of the devil: Quiksilver Alston Watch $39.99 78% off Reg. $179.95
> 
> Isn't this place in Utah? Midnight = 2am EST, right?


You are correct.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm hoping for some 390's at a sick price.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

it wont be anything backcountry doesnt have in stock


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

$ickZ06 said:


> I'm hoping for some 390's at a sick price.


yea right lol, consider 134 of sierra 2 weeks the sickest price you will every see..


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

The idea of shopping anywhere that includes the word "bro" in its name sickens me.

YouTube - Bro Rape: A Newsline Investigative Report

But I do love their fantastic deals


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

ya I heard that same thing from the backcountry rep who told me about it.

Bro is such a cliche when it comes to snowboarders. they say its a joke, but that shitty dragon thing as a logo is kind of stupid


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

im anxious for brociety! but i just spent my last cash on 50% off contacts from sierra


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Isn't this place in Utah? Midnight = 2am EST, right?


Ugh, forgot about the timetravel factor

eff it I'm going to bed... gotta spend all day at the grind tomorrow


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ddutty said:


> Ugh, forgot about the timetravel factor
> 
> eff it I'm going to bed... gotta spend all day at the grind tomorrow


bitch.:cheeky4:


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Technik said:


> im anxious for brociety! but i just spent my last cash on 50% off contacts from sierra


Who buys prescription eyewear on sierra?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

im on est and if it doesnt start in 8 min im not gonna make it to 2. I'm guessin im gonna have to hear about how awesome the deal was....


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

from what I was told its 12 mtn time, 2 est


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

50 minutes and counting


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

this leaves and interesting question when talking of everyting else its easy to abbreviate like TD WM SAC BT CL how are you going to abbreviate brociety i mean i feel like an asshole just typing that so i move to make the mention of this from now on as 

BQUEER.com even if they have great deals the name ruins it.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

well said, but bqueer is a little long, lets all agree on it, and use BQ instead


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

k BQ it is i think this is the best that way its like code jargon to keep all the newbs from stealing out sick deals. we'll nab the a frames in hi yellow while they are googling bqueer.com


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Motion Denied, next.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

2 to 1 LI, motion passes, all those not in favor STFU


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Motion Denied, next.


go fuck around with your doritos or whatever the hell you babble about.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

cre⋅a⋅tiv⋅i⋅ty
   /ˌkrieɪˈtɪvɪti, ˌkriə-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation [kree-ey-tiv-i-tee, kree-uh-]
–noun
1. the state or quality of being creative.
2. the ability to transcend traditional ideas, rules, patterns, relationships, or the like, and to create meaningful new ideas, forms, methods, interpretations, etc.; originality, progressiveness, or imagination: the need for creativity in modern industry; creativity in the performing arts.
3. the process by which one utilizes creative ability: Extensive reading stimulated his creativity.

This may help you.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah thats the shit i was talking about, you fail yet again

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Creativity seems, to me, the ability to create a novel situation whether dependent or independent on other ideas, situations, or objects.

Now being to creative will create a complete disconnect with the intended reference. We cant call it BC because we may be referencing Backcountry.com or British Columbia, who would know, so we need an original reference, and since Bro is an over used cliche about the snowboard culture, we are trying to discredit it by adding in queer, which is not to necessarily reference homosexual, but to attribute a sense of displeasure about the choosing of the name. Especially using horton as the logo. I was proud to shop whiskeymilitia, my parents had a "talk" with me about liquor when I got my jp walker oakleys, plus I love me some Knob Creek and Johnny Walker Black Label


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it seems I'm suffering from insomnia tonight so I might as well wait out the next 18 minutes credit card in hand and see what comes up.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

you you dot know all your cc info, your not on whiskeymilitia enough


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

credit card is out. im prepared.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

what can I do in the 9 minutes Im waiting


----------



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, should be interesting:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

fuck me, im not spending money on electrics..

now a dc pbj
2 things within the first minute lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

meh, not worth staying up for


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought a k2 darkstar, the PBJ is a good deal, but Im gonna pass


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, nothing that interests me. Time to try and get to sleep again.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw the EG1s for the first item i told myself i would buy the first item just because but i picked up a set of those for the BF from WM in early dec so blah.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

i got on at 2 and i did not see the electrics. but the pbj is a pass, i love my weapon


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

the egs where up for like 24 secs.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's already been said, but I just wish they could've come up with a better name for the new site


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone know why they focused on "bros"?

didn't know bro culture was all that appealing.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> didn't know bro culture was all that appealing.


Outside of SoCal, it isn't.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, so the first thing was goggles. I don't think anyone saw that coming. No one. Nope. No. Body.



jonnydanger said:


> What do you think the first thing to go up will be? I'm guessing some goggles. I don't think it's gonna be something too crazy, but who knows, maybe it will be.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

ARG! I missed the EG2's!! 

If it's anything like the other sites, they'll be back up later today.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> ARG! I missed the EG2's!!
> 
> If it's anything like the other sites, they'll be back up later today.


The EG2's are back up.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> The EG2's are back up.


Good looking out. I put them in the cart. I'm gonna hold out for the EG2 LTD L.S. pattern, but a least I've got the option on a pair of the regs if they don't pop up.
Thanks!!


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

hot boots up on the Bq right now


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I want those boots so bad


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Crap they had some EG2's up? I only saw the 1's last night. What was the deal on the EG2's?


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Burton p1.1 bindings up right now


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bobepfd said:


> Crap they had some EG2's up? I only saw the 1's last night. What was the deal on the EG2's?


Yeah, they had the EG2 regs up about 1.5 hours ago for 64.99. They had the EG2 LTD's up about 5am EST for I think it was 69.99.

They've already recycled the DC PBJ, they'll probably throw the EG2's back up too.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah I saw them recycle the pbj so stuck around for the next. But it's some bindings and I have to get to work. I hope they decide to throw the 2's up after I get home. I'd love to score a pair for that price. I had to haggle the shop owner down to $100 cash and that's the best deal I've found yet.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

What boots were up??? I missed them but will pay attention for the rest of the day


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

they were dc somethin-or-others with boa


----------



## litebrite (Feb 8, 2008)

any tracker site have this site yet? gearattack doesn't seem to have brociety yet...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

did some research. dc status.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

so is WM just gunna go to crap and have just shoes and watches from now on?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

yup just clothes


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

ride prophet on brociety right now. $219.99
if only i had money.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty encouraged by what I see out of Brociety today. Landed myself 2 things I've been waiting to snipe: EG2's, and a 686 Rise Above Jacket. 

Even the crap I didn't want was a good mix of hard and soft gear. I hope this wasn't just a first day splurge on their part, but that the shit is always this good.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> yup just clothes


whiskey is surf and skate now.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

so TD going all ski stuff now then?


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

oakley A frames for 55. do I swipe em? I know they're not EG2's but...


----------



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

bobepfd said:


> oakley A frames for 55. do I swipe em? I know they're not EG2's but...


those a frames are nice looking, i would pick them up :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

dunkfan9 said:


> those a frames are nice looking, i would pick them up :thumbsup:


yeah they are sweet, I was thinking about the HI Amber goggles but they sold out too fast


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

FAWK!? today!? how much did you get those EG2's for?



MunkySpunk said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty encouraged by what I see out of Brociety today. Landed myself 2 things I've been waiting to snipe: EG2's, and a 686 Rise Above Jacket.
> 
> Even the crap I didn't want was a good mix of hard and soft gear. I hope this wasn't just a first day splurge on their part, but that the shit is always this good.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, I've wanted to get a pink iridium lens though. I threw them in the cart. I don't know if I'll keep them there though...


----------



## dunkfan9 (Feb 12, 2009)

i think the eg2s went for 65


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

3vod said:


> FAWK!? today!? how much did you get those EG2's for?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/131120-post55.html

^^^ Yeah, $65. They were up twice. I passed them up on WM almost a month ago and have been kicking myself ever since. Missed the Rise Above by about 20 minutes on WM also... I was so pissed. Patience was rewarded today.


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

^ TWICE!?!?! one more time.. think the odds are good? I just want that black frame


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

The quality of posted gear on brociety has topped even the snowboarding only days on whiskey militia. This has to taper off.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

i would say it is, been nothing but recycled shit most of the day today with the exception of some luggage and a pair of gloves i swore i saw that damn PBJ like 10 times today.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

you arent being ridiculous, but its a pleasant surprise compared to whiskey, even in its hay day. Also, as a qualifier, I didnt know about whiskey at the end of last season.

I just enjoy trying to resist things that I didnt even want until I saw the price. Granted most things aren't breaking 60% off... I havent bought myself a new pair of jeans in 4 years but I've bought 3 pairs of snowboarding pants this year (all off of whiskey) I have a compulsion problem when it comes to riding equipment.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

eh no worries i picked up 3 new 09 boards this season, as well as two new sets of bindings.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i would say it is, been nothing but recycled shit most of the day today with the exception of some luggage and a pair of gloves i swore i saw that damn PBJ like 10 times today.


i could of bought the pbj atleast 167 times today...


----------



## daniel5890 (Jan 10, 2009)

EG2's are back


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

ive seen too many hoodies, board shorts, sunglasses and watches to feel bad about the pbj coming up 10 times today. Also, I purchased a pair of anon aviator style sunglasses off of whiskey during the snowboarding drought. I'm not real sure that I wanted them but they were %80 off. I mean shit...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

electric eg2's up again. as of now!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

eg2s suck its eg1s where its at


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i myself want von zipper bushwick's olive frame with chrome lense. would go perfect with my jacket..


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Incorrect sir, Spy Omega is actually where it is at atleast thats where my current goggle situation is located


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope.... Oakley Crowbars.


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

lol von zips feenoms


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

^ FAWK! wtf lol.. AGAIN!

soon eg.. soon i will.. WEAR YOU


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

so.. fawking.. sad.. fourth times the charm?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Best deal I saw so far was the Ride Kink, but it was the same price that Sierra had it for anyways...50% off. So far it's just like WM. I'm not seeing any difference.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm seeing much better crap than WM. 

How many watches and sunglasses has BS had up so far? Compare that to WM's numbers. 

Granted, I can't really use most of the crap they're putting up, but it beats the shit out of WM's same 2 pairs of boots and the same set of bent metal bindings they throw up once a month. 

It's the trend that I'm digging: lots of boards, bindings, boots, bags, goggles, and jackets for a single day in MHO.

As I said before, I just hope it wasn't an opening-day splurge on BS's part but that we see that sort of hard/soft good ratios regularly.



3vod said:


> so.. fawking.. sad.. fourth times the charm?


Keep your eyes peeled. They should be up yet again. Gearattack says they had lots of stock left from this morning's run. I'll PM you if I see it. :laugh:


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

just picked up burton idiom 3L pants for 185 woww


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im currently seeing a DC sweater. So there are clothes, but now a forum raider board is up. good change


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

is the raider a good board for the price?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

if you have 11+ boots and are going to be riding park. its a bit more of an all mountain board because it is a directional twin. its an ok board if you will be cruising


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I let the A frames sit in my cart too long apparently and when I finally pulled the trigger it was too late. Oh well I'm sure I'll see something else come along, EG2s when I'm on plz!.


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I'm seeing much better crap than WM.
> 
> How many watches and sunglasses has BS had up so far? Compare that to WM's numbers.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Today could be the day!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it just me or are the deals not that great. Mostly around the 50% off range and not the 60%-70% range.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

C02 bindings for $174, not bad.

Yes, the Raider is a nice board for not being a twin


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Burton Custom X there now...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Grimdog said:


> Is it just me or are the deals not that great. Mostly around the 50% off range and not the 60%-70% range.


Definitely. I noticed that too. But 50% off is still 50% off. I'd sooner get it on BS @ 50% off than wait forever for something that may or may not pop up on WM for 63% off.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Grimdog said:


> Is it just me or are the deals not that great. Mostly around the 50% off range and not the 60%-70% range.


My thoughts exactly. I can find those prices on the web already


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Is it just me or are the deals not that great. Mostly around the 50% off range and not the 60%-70% range.


I agree. It's not necessarily the discount for me, but what is being offered, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

you got your 80% off now!

bonfire rainer jacket


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

not good deals? bonfire rainier jacket selling right now for $37.99. down from $189.95. thats an 80% deal.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone see that Red Theory helmet go back on? I missed it the first time around..


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

mmmk said:


> you got your 80% off now!
> 
> bonfire rainer jacket


That's what I like to see.


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ Certain products are sold closer accounts cheaper..

some goggles/boards/apparel come in closer to wholesale and another may not.. the website stores and shops all got to make some profit for selling the product or is worthless lol. and you go out of business. Just be happy your not the guy who has to constantly check wholesale price and make sure you can sell it to get rid of it and still make a profit.

so we see varying prices in percentage off..


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

so thats how capitalism works who would have figured


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

All I'm sying is that I feel alot more warm and fuzzy when It's 80% off than 50%.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

I managed to snag some polarized Oakley Crowbars from WM last month, but alas, they're no longer shipping anything worth buying to Canada  I still like to check, though. If I see something that's REALLY worth it, I suppose I could have it shipped to my cousins' in upstate NY.

BTW, does anyone by chance still have the e-mail that was sent out announcing the site? I deleted it before I got a chance to show it to my husband. Yes, it's lame, I know, but I must say I did have me a good little chuckle at all the bro-terms...reminded me of Broseph from Tropic Thunder.

Please PM, thanks


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

weeeeee Burton Distortion pack in Cruise for $30 shipped.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

EG2s up now! I just snagged a pair. $75 after shipping!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Woo-hoo!! I was about the PM you.

I just nabbed a pair myself. I'd rather have the L.S. LTD's than the black regs. Guess I'll just send the blacks back. Lemme know if anyone wants them at cost (= What I paid incl. shipping + Your shipping)


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

lol, I'm glad I sat on the A-frames now. I wouldn't have been able to get them and I've been wanting some EG2s all year. Too bad they won't be here in time for the meet but oh well. Which color scheme did you get? I got the galaxy/orange/silver chrome. They both kinda went with my gear. This scheme sold out fast though.


----------



## 3vod (Jan 7, 2009)

^^  i've missed out sooo many times. wow lol


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im waiting for brociety to get IM alerts...thats how i would snag up deals from whiskey..


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

bobepfd said:


> lol, I'm glad I sat on the A-frames now. I wouldn't have been able to get them and I've been wanting some EG2s all year. Too bad they won't be here in time for the meet but oh well. Which color scheme did you get? I got the galaxy/orange/silver chrome. They both kinda went with my gear. This scheme sold out fast though.


I got the landing strip. I like the colors and how it's slighty off-center. It's nice without being in-your-face like the rainbow one. I would've preferred the paisley bandana finish, but that never came up as an option.



3vod said:


> ^^  i've missed out sooo many times. wow lol


Check your PM's and/or the Buy/Sell section, I'm selling my black pair right now.

EDIT: I love when I can plug my own shit and still stay on topic.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

they have IM alerts
Stupidly marked down deals from Brociety.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Forum Republic's for $90 right now.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

RidePowder said:


> they have IM alerts
> Stupidly marked down deals from Brociety.com


no IM alert info on that page:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> no IM alert info on that page:dunno::dunno::dunno:


I downloaded it a couple of days ago. If I remember correctly, the link was located about where the trip to Miami ad banner is on this page.

EDIT: Yep, right where it shows the other sites' sales, like on Tramdock or S&C.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

im talking about the IM alerts. where you add the screenname to your buddy list and it sends you an IM everytime something goes on like *whiskeymilitiaIM*


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

They've got some 2009 Ride CAD bindings for 52% off. If I didn't just buy another pair, I'd be pretty damn tempted to pick those up...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> im talking about the IM alerts. where you add the screenname to your buddy list and it sends you an IM everytime something goes on like *whiskeymilitiaIM*


My bad J Mac... it was getting late, lol... below average comprehension levels...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

There's the desktop alert applications, but they take up a lot of system resources for what they do and aren't that stable (unless you're Dawg Catcher, because she's god) in my experience. However, if you've got nothing else, it's better than that nothing.

I fgure it's only a matter of time until BS picks up the IM alerts. All the other sites have them already.

EDIT: Gearattack.com is a really nice alternative.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

So far I'm missing the whiskey militia days. I don't know how long WM was around but I was only able to use them for snowboard stuff for 2 weeks before they decided to pawn junk on the site. Was Steepandcheep ever geared for snowboarding? All I see on there is junk too (speaking from a snowboarding perspective). I used to just sit in front of my laptop viewing WM (pissed me off they didn't have auto-refresh) getting a whole bunch of shit. Discounts not as large with BS. BS had EG1s and 2s a couple of times that I could see some people pooping their pants over, but since I don't care much for the EGs that have been on sale I'm just meh.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

finally found something worth purchasing on brociety. burton backpack in electroclash colors for 26$, it was something like 60% off. im pretty excited for it i really like it. it seems to be changing things up finally and putting up some nice buys, there are polarized crowbars in a sweet color scheme right now..


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i got some burton midweight shirts and a board case.

but i think im gonna return the board case...

jus beware they dont respond to emails. And there is no phone number listen anywhere on the site for u to call and talk to a customer rep.
________
TeenageDreams


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

use any of the contact info on any bccorp site (backcountry/outlet/dogfunk/etc)


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I got a burton midweight too, in an xl though so I could tuck it in becuase Im getting sick of ice burn on my back and stomach


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

if its not shipped yet its really easy to fix, just go on the live chat and they will take care of it for you. BC's service is top notch.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

oh...i didnt know brociety is part of backcountry, dogfunk etc...
lol
________
MuscularGuy cam


----------

